# CAB Lacquer??



## Jr.Woodchuck (Nov 9, 2010)

I just started spraying Sherwin Williams CAB Acrylic lacquer.
I use the recommended sealer from them. My question is; Do I need to sand this finish after the final coat and/or do I need to polish the finish. I have bee told not to polish a satin finish. This is Med-Rubbed Effect lacquer.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

If you are happy with the finish, no need to sand/polish. :smile:

Do you have the PDS?
If not, here it is... http://www.sherwin-williams.com/search/?siteSection=&Ntt=CAB+acrylic+lacquer


----------



## Jr.Woodchuck (Nov 9, 2010)

OK... Thanks. I have read the PDS about 300 times in the last week. I had quite a bit of trouble when I first started. I was putting way too much on. AND the wrong pressure.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Jr.Woodchuck said:


> I just started spraying Sherwin Williams CAB Acrylic lacquer.
> I use the recommended sealer from them. My question is; Do I need to sand this finish after the final coat and/or do I need to polish the finish. I have bee told not to polish a satin finish. This is Med-Rubbed Effect lacquer.


I use mainly SW's Nitro lacquer med rubbed and the finish is great! I don't think I could buff it much shinier than it is just as is.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I use SW vinyl sealer and pre-cat laq. (love it) :thumbsup:

Ive never shot the CAB, the PDS, was the only help I could offer. :smile:


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Jr.Woodchuck said:


> I just started spraying Sherwin Williams CAB Acrylic lacquer.
> I use the recommended sealer from them. My question is; Do I need to sand this finish after the final coat and/or do I need to polish the finish. I have bee told not to polish a satin finish. This is Med-Rubbed Effect lacquer.


I use about the same i use M.L.CAMPBELL lacquer . The SW company own's the mlcampbell but they make their own lacquer. I use a HVLP with a 2 mm nozel and 30 lb's of air. This is what work's for me. I been spraying for yrs now and have it down good. Just a little learning curve at first. I use a sanding sealer sand with 400 and than shoot it with 2 coat's of simi gloss . Than i am done. Works for me. To many coat's it will crack later on. I have done that but now have it down with 2 coat's and it look's real good. Now with oak i use open pour's and not fill for a slick looking finish. That's just me. good luck look's like you have it down now


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

the intent of the "rubbed effect" is to not have to polish or anything like that. Though i must admit i hate that vinyl sealer they reccomend with the pre cat's, just doesnt sand up as well as conventional sanding sealer. Course my experiance with it's been mainly doing 3-4k square feet of homes with it, hella lot of sanding, so ease of sanding is major. lol.
As a rule of thumb when i am doing side work though, my bids are always useing SW materials, if they want beng. more or menards materials its time and material only. Yes even those of us with the contractor's discounts pay more for SW as opposed to say Glidden, in the end your better off paying that bit more for the better coverage/quality of finish with SW products.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

With any of the solvent based lacquers, applying thin coats with a bit of retarder can give a very nice finish "off the gun". Final rubbing or polishing shouldn't be needed unless you are looking for a "piano finish".












 







.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

OK, this thread has inspired me, going to have to dig out my old apprenticeship books on wood finishing. Been years ago since i did my time, and back then the primary concern in class was when we were getting down to the bar.


----------



## Jr.Woodchuck (Nov 9, 2010)

WOW.. Lots of information and great tips. Thanks to all. I have sprayed the end tables tops and I am waiting for them to cure. Hopefully they will turn out OK. Thanks again to all.


----------

